# gigging during neap tide



## catchin em (Mar 10, 2011)

looks like its gonna be a neap tide this weekend, how does everyone do during neap tide, i know you just gotta go when you can but is it really that much worse during neap tide?


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Neap usually sucks for me, sometimes it is better to not know of these variables and just go when you can.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I've killed plenty of fish on a neap tide.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)

I work shift work and have to go when I can but, after several years of nothing on neap tide I do not go


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

You forgot to throw in the Full Moon this weekend too. 

I'm about 50/50 on neap tides.
The last one sucked big time but the wind was blowin also.

Here my thoughts 
If the wind and water are good then it wouldn't stop me from going, but I would try to find places with some water movement.


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

I agree with the guys above. Just go. I do. lightening is the only thing that runs me from the water usually.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Yea if its clear I go when I can. I mean the fish still eat dont they? I'm hoping to go late sunday night maybe around dauphin island to bayou la batre.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

dsar592 said:


> Yea if its clear I go when I can. I mean the fish still eat dont they? I'm hoping to go late sunday night maybe around dauphin island to bayou la batre.


With all the Easterly wind we've having you might want to stay on the east side.
Maybe FlounderSlayer will have a Bayou water report. ( theres been alot of rain in S. Mobile Co.)


----------

